#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Heel bleek gezicht. Wat moet ik doen?!

## monchida4life

Salaam meiden,

Heb dringend jullie hulp nodig.
Ik heb een ontzettend irritante bleke gezichtskleur waardoor veel mensen vragen mij of ik ziek ben of wat er met mij aan de hand is, terwijl ik tip top in orde ben!
Ik ga eind Juni naar Marokko en wil er goed uitzien, niet dat lelijk bleek gezicht.
Walah ila ik word er gek van als ik in de spiegel kijk vind ik mezelf daardoor zo lelijk!
Wat moet ik doen? Iemand tips? Misschien zelfbruiner creme ofzo? Alle tips zijn welkom!

Groetjes,xx

----------


## Jackson12

in marokko kan je toch gewoon lekker bruinen op het strand??

----------


## Adiva

Twee weken lang om de drie dagen eventjes onder de zonnebank.  :Confused:

----------


## Nadiyax

Je kan een iets donkerder foundation gebruiken voor je gezicht of bronzer?

----------


## rokaiza

Volgens mij heb jij een zonnehuidje. Je hebt de zon nodig, dan fleurt je kleur gelijk op. Pak een zonnebankkuurtje. Niet met donkere foundation aan de gang gaan dat ziet er niet uit!

----------


## layla777

Licht/bleek is het nieuwe gebruind!..... Maar misschien moet je het wel combineren met bv. oogpotlood.

----------


## Hanifah

Jezelf accepteren en Allaah dankbaar zijn... Je zal gelukkiger worden en het meteen ook uitstralen. Heel simpel.

----------


## Amira2013

Al aan een spraytan gedacht? Je kan je gezicht doen of je hele lichaam. Er wordt dan een laag creme op je huid gesprayed dat je er na een paar uur weer afwast, maar dan is je huid dus al veel donkerder. Blijft ongeveer een week zitten. Ideaal als je toch op het strand gaat liggen, tegen de tijd dat de spray tan is uitgewerkt, is je huid van de zon bruin geworden. Succes!

----------


## Sunsation Eindhoven

Salaam, Spraytan zou een goede optie zijn voor je bleke huid. Je zou er voor kunnen kiezen je gehele lichaam te laten tannen, of alleen je gezicht + decollet. Zie mijn website: www.sunsationeindhoven.nl . Wij zitten gevestigd in Eindhoven. Indien je meer informatie wilt kan je altijd mailen. Succes met het zoeken voor een gepaste oplossing.

----------


## Sunsation Eindhoven

Dit is zeker een ideaal product, en ook niet schadelijk voor je huid.

----------


## flowerbom

Ik heb het zelfde probleem als je je haren lichter verft dan lijkt je gezicht niet zo bleek,bij donker haar lijk je ziek.
anders gooi er wat plukken in en doe een roze blush aanbrengen op je wangen.

----------


## leilah24

Eet veel rode vruchten en fruit en je huid zal heel mooi stralen en gezond uitzien!!

----------

